# What would be your reaction on this?



## spyece (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello ladies, if this happens to you in realtime what would your reaction be, please read the complete question else you might misunderstand.

when you are in along in a room with your boyfriend whom you love unconditionally and vice a verse, you have great chemistry, both share similar interest and he is super nice to you, but you never had sex with him. If he asks you when you weather you really love him and to prove it if he asks you to take of your top off, and considering you go ahead and start to undress and take off a button of your shirt or any other first step to loose your cloth, and before you are close to revealing you lady parts (breasts) he asks you to stop and re-button you, hold you and kiss you on your forehead and gives you a real long hug saying "i didn't wanted you to drop a single piece of clothing, i was just testing you and i am really really happy that i have a girlfriend like you who trusts me at this level", and he says that "whenever we make out for the first time, its never gonna be like this ill make it really special" and after hugging you for a while he says he really really loves you and now trusts your more than ever.

What would be your reaction be on this?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My reaction would be, what's his deal? 

How long have you been dating?

But most importantly, what was YOUR reaction to this? Cause that is the only one that matters.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

That's really really odd


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Confusion, maybe disappointment (if I really wanted it to go further) possibly anger for being "tested".


----------



## testing123 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it is a form of manipulation. He is playing head games with you.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

I dont know a guy that would tell a girl to stop.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Um. I don't know how I'd react because it's been a long time since I was 16.

It's kinda sweet and kinda weird.

How old are you guys?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

After having dated a guy for 2 years who was wierd in bed I would not put up with it. Sexual compatibility is important in a LT relationship and I'm too old to pretend that I am so chaste I must wait for marriage.

If you don't see him as marriage material and you're perfectly happy with the level of physical affection that you are getting, then stay with him as long as you like.


----------



## zaliblue (Apr 26, 2011)

Personally, I think I would have to ask, dude, wtf? Maybe he wanted things to go further, and when you started undressing he got nervous? Is he a virgin? it sounds like he got scared maybe? IDK....


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

testing123 said:


> I think it is a form of manipulation. He is playing head games with you.


My thoughts exactly. He is testing your boundaries to see how you react. To see if you can be manipulated.

I wouldn't trust him. And the fact that you came on here to talk about it tells me it made you uncomfortable. So unless you've been dating for years (which it doesn't sound like you have), I would run for the hills. The guy is a creeper.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

You sound very young. 

I don't like men who play mind games or men who feel the need to test me. A test like that would make me think twice about being with that fellow.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe he read this in a romance novel or a Penthouse Forum and thought "hey, I'll bet women will LOVE me for this."


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

lesson learned: Never unbutton your blouse unless you want the guy to fondle your bare breasts. If you did want him to fondle you, especially after he asked, and he refused then he is not into naked women and is either gay or asexual.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> Maybe he read this in a romance novel or a Penthouse Forum and thought "hey, I'll bet women will LOVE me for this."


Actually, he could get tons of women. He's probably looking for women that will play the game. Women with insecurity issues and are looking for validation are prime targets for PUA. Though this is a little bit more twisted then some simple PUA tactics. This seems a bit on the abusive side.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He sounds like a psycho.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

COguy said:


> Actually, he could get tons of women. He's probably looking for women that will play the game. Women with insecurity issues and are looking for validation are prime targets for PUA. Though this is a little bit more twisted then some simple PUA tactics. This seems a bit on the abusive side.


What is PUA?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Pick Up Artist


----------

